# 6 Targets going down soon....



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

----------


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh no...

Watch out...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy papayas Batman! 

Oh its a Spirit, good I won't see it coming..
.. you have gone nuclear? OH NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Good grief! That bottom one is a BUNKER BUSTER for sure!!

Good luck everyone, and hope y'all live through it!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj is off his rocker !!! watch out. when he hit, he hits hard !!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Run Boys RUN* Smokingj Is on the loose:sweat:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I think im one of the fortunate ones that have nothing to worry about!

But everyone else needs to be scared sh!tless! RUN! SAVE YOURSELF!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

One word of advice from a former victim...................HIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*8 Targets aquired now.......*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

smokinj said:


> *8 Targets aquired now.......*


damn, adding to the destruction?!? When will you stop?

Ah who am i foolin, i love watching this stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothing good can possibly come from this. Make sure your wills are current and notify your next of kin.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm glad I'll be safely at work for the next few days


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn, and I just rebuilt my porch. :brick:


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

shit!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *8 Targets aquired now.......*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Woooooooooow!!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Jeez dude! You've got a real appetite for destruction. I say, give 'em hell. It's always a blast to sit back and watch a good fireworks show.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy crap!! That is some fire power. I feel pretty safe over here. Lighting doesnt strike the same place twice!!:smoke:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im ready


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

When will the devastation stop? SmokinJ is unstoppable.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

looks like a few people are in trouble


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy $hit!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap--I'm glad I won't be home to see the destruction--wait a minute my wife's at home---Dialing Now!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

smokinj is bombing brothers like its free


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Give'em Hell Hillbilly


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a joke!!! The last picture is at night, everybody knows the mail, UPS,Fed EX, etc... doesn't deliver at night. DUH!!!! :teacher:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh oh!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Scoop said:


> It's a joke!!! The last picture is at night, everybody knows the mail, UPS,Fed EX, etc... doesn't deliver at night. DUH!!!! :teacher:


Actually, the flash is so brilliant that it only APPEARS to be night. That one is the MOACB (Mother of All Cigar Bombs).


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

David is relentless in his pursuit of bombing half of this forum, or at least it seems that way.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Jeez, does he ever stop?
whoever get the bottom one better have their insurance paid up!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

smokinj... getting ready to laidth the smackdown..good luck all


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll be dancing in the streets......I am tired of hiding for now......good luck with your aim SmokinJ


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

HOLY [email protected]!!! Run everyone David is going to drop the hammer on some ppl!!!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow David, your generousity is truly amazing. Keep up the good work. The Brothers and Sisters on this forum are lucky to have a friend as generous as you!!!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow...bomb away


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey David, Have your shares from UPS?? :lol:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

OKAY time for me to get back in the bomb shelter!!! ill peak out later.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Bust their asses J


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $HIT!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Jeez, does he ever stop?
> whoever get the bottom one better have their insurance paid up!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I see a man can take a break from CL, then come back and find out that absolutely nothing changes....heads up!!!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go David, Keep the love coming!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Again? He is insane.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

!

:arghhhh:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

David, David, David, don't you ever rest? 8 poor souls better get ready for a hurtin'!:arghhhh:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang man have you no compassion, the housing market is in the toilet and you're out destroying peoples mailboxes and front porches...When will it stop, when will it stop.:baffled:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm buying stock in lowe's and home depot. I figure their stock will surely go up after those bombs hit.....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> When will it stop, when will it stop.:baffled:


maybe when the post office gets tired of paying for shrapnel removal on their employees? :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> shit!


What he said!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Havent you caused enough damage around here ?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I used to think Big foot was nuts but David has been smokin the same blend

If I was close enough I'd throw the net on him--He's certifiable


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I now have 10 on the hit list. The fireworks are about to begin in 3,2,1.....*


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

:huh_oh:

I think someone has lost their mind...

Everyone be on high alert.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *I now have 10 on the hit list. The fireworks are about to begin in 3,2,1.....*


Ok David,

The first step is to admit you have a problem! The other 11 steps fall right into place after that.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I can stand in the open...for I know that if one of these is headed my way I know what I sent him may leave him with a couple black eyes so he will not enjoy his bombs  I know I can not take this guy out however, a little shot at him is fun :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *I now have 10 on the hit list. The fireworks are about to begin in 3,2,1.....*


given how badly folks around here count, I'm guess that about 20 or so will actually get hit... :lol:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, at some point.....soon.......we're all gonna have to get together a MOAB to drop on poor David because after all the destruction he is causing, the poor guy won't have any cigars left to smoke himself!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

look out


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *I now have 10 on the hit list. The fireworks are about to begin in 3,2,1.....*


I think this will differently *HURT!*


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Snicker..............


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

He'll have to go to the Post Office to send those. I don't think his mailbox is in good working condition now. Heh Heh Heh


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh fireworks?

Tip: Fireworks look a lot cooler from far away.. they are not fun in your face.. or for your local hospitals staff :glare:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

WOW , thats some serious fire power .... .....


----------

